# Perchè in italiano non usiamo mettere i pronomi soggetto?



## primadonna

Non ho studiato moltissime lingue, ma tutte quelle che conosco usano sempre il soggetto "io, tu, egli, ella, noi, voi, essi, esse" prima del verbo. Perchè in italiano non si usa più?


----------



## laura12345

Non è che in italiano non si usano più i pronomi personali soggetto.
Semplicemente possono essere omessi perchè lla desinenza del verbo dà informazioni riguardo al soggetto (1, 2, 3 persona singolare o plurale),

Non credo che sia l'unica lingua. Per lo spagnolo per esempio è uguale.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Una delle ragioni è sicuramente che il 99% delle forme verbali, essendo tutte diverse per ogni persona grammaticale, consentono di distinguere/individuare il soggetto senza bisogno del pronome, che infatti non viene omesso nei casi di eventuale ambiguità che il contesto non basta a chiarire.

EDIT: Laura, abbiamo scritto insieme la stessa cosa


----------



## primadonna

Allora era quello a cui stavo pensando anch'io, ma non ero sicura. grazie mille


----------



## Sempervirens

primadonna said:


> Non ho studiato moltissime lingue, ma tutte quelle che conosco usano sempre il soggetto "io, tu, egli, ella, noi, voi, essi, esse" prima del verbo. Perchè in italiano non si usa più?



Ciao! Veramente *io *lo uso a seconda della situazione. Ti riporto p.e queste tre frasi: (A proposito,hai notato?ho messo il pronome soggetto).

a) Quanto pago? b) Io pago c) pago io  

In a) viene meno l'importanza del pronome soggetto in quanto il verbo contiene di per sé l'informazione della persona.
In b) Il pronome soggetto è qui tematico(quanto a me...).
In c) trattasi di anteposizione contrastiva(colui che paga è il sottoscritto). 
Se una persona mi domanda come mi chiamo,e sono l'unico astante,allora rispondo "mi chiamo...". ma se la domanda è rivolta ad un gruppo di cui faccio parte,di solito rispondo " Io mi chiamo...". 
Sentiamo gli altri pareri!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Primadonna.

 Direi che la "normalità" è di non usare _obbligatorimente _i pronomi personali nelle lingue in cui la persona viene marcata con una desinenza del verbo (amo, ami, ama, amiamo, amate, amano). Nel caso dell'inglese e del francese (le lingue che conosci tu, almeno secondo il tuo profilo ), le dette desinenze o non esistono più (inglese) oppure non si pronunciano più (francese), quindi per evitare ambiguità, l'uso dei pronomi personali è diventato obbligatorio.


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Direi che la "normalità" è di non usare _obbligatorimente _i pronomi personali nelle lingue in cui la persona viene marcata con una desinenza del verbo (amo, ami, ama, amiamo, amate, amano). Nel caso dell'inglese e del francese (le lingue che conosci tu), le dette desinenze o non esistono più (inglese) oppure non si pronunciano più (francese), quindi per evitare ambiguità, l'uso dei pronomi personali è diventato obbligatorio.




Ben detto! Sì,la specificazione concorda. Ma forse ci deve essere dell'altro,perché in altre  lingue che presentano un paradigma completo si fa uso dei pronomi. Il persiano. Per come mi sembra di aver capito.


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... Ma forse ci deve essere dell'altro, perché in altre  lingue che presentano un paradigma completo si fa uso dei pronomi. Il persiano. Per come mi sembra di aver capito.


Il persiano no lo conosco (purtroppo) ma esiste anche un esempio un po' "più vicino": il tedesco. Comunque, essendo sul forum "solo italiano", a questo punto dobbiamo fermarci ...


----------



## primadonna

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!


----------



## francisgranada

Mi permetto ancora un "pensiero": dal punto di vista etimologico (o storico) si suppone che le desinenze personali dei verbi erano di fatto pronomi personali attacati al verbo. Quindi, semplificatamente, senza l'esigenza di essere precisi, il significato "originale" (protoindoeuropeo o forse preindoeuropeo) di p.e.  vedo, vedi, vede, vediamo, vedete, vedono era praticamente qualcosa nel senso di vedere-io, vedere-tu, vedere-egli/ella, vedere-noi, vedere-voi, vedere-essi/esse.


----------



## violadaprile

Molto interessante, Francis. E sicuramente per quello che ne so corretto.
Il fascino storico delle parole non smette mai di stupirmi.

Non sono sicura però di essere completamente d'accordo sul fatto che il pronome nell'italiano sia reso inutile dalle desinenze verbali.

Castigliano e catalano seguono lo stesso uso.

Il tedesco invece, che è tetragono, sparpaglia desinenze ovunque ma il pronome lo vuole obbligatoriamente ed è errore grave non metterlo.
Ugualmente il francese non manca sicuramente di desinenze, eppure non solo mette il pronome ma lo raddoppia pure.

L'unico punto che io vedrei, a spiegazione di questo fenomeno, è che *in latino il pronome personale soggetto si omette. E anzi, anticamente neppure esisteva.*
Questo fa sì che le lingue neolatine che più hanno mantenuto le costruzioni latine si comportino allo stesso modo.



L'unica possibile conseguenza della presenza o meno delle desinenze è, alla fine, l'obbligo del soggetto nell'inglese. Obbligo che però è ferreo anche nel tedesco, altrettanto sassone ma zeppo di desinenze. E quindi mi sa che siamo daccapo 
Con le desinenze non ci azzecchiamo, le desinenze non c'entrano!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Aggiungo, per quel che serve, che neppure in russo — simile al tedesco per quanto riguarda la presenza di desinenze verbali — sente come obbligatorio l'uso del pronome personale soggetto. Se usciamo dalle lingue indoeuropee, l'arabo "standard" si comporta come l'italiano e il russo; presumo anche l'ebraico moderno. Fra le lingue non indoeuropee parlate Europa, il finnico si comporta anch'esso come l'italiano. 

GS


----------



## violadaprile

Io per quanto mi riguarda concluderei dicendo che ogni lingua ha la propria storia e ne è influenzata grandemente.
Lingue simili, come le lingue romanze meno cambiate rispetto al latino, si comportano in un modo; altre lingue simili, come le lingue sassoni, si comportano in modo diverso tra loro.

Bisognerebbe saperne molto di più, di storia, di rapporti sociali, di rapporti commerciali, di vicende interne e di vissuto quotidiano ...

Alla fine mi pare che una regola non esista, che esistano solo similitudini che ci fanno baluginare una regola che non c'è. Come vivevano i Pisani ai tempi della volgarizzazione? E i Catalani? E i Sassoni che ancora non erano usciti dai tempi bui delle migrazioni?

È davvero possibile fare paralleli? Ho molti dubbi, quando affronto queste cose, che pure ho tanto studiato, sento che la mia ignoranza non ha confini.
E da buona cittadina del mondo, assumo per mia una parola bellissima inventata ai confini del nostro: la saudade.

Che non è la nostalgia per ciò che si è perso, ma per tutto quello che non si può e non si potrà avere. Uno sguardo dall'alto. Una visione del tutto. Un quadro finalmente completo che ci permetta la Comprensione vera.


----------



## pizzi

Se c'è ambiguità, i pronomi aiutano a dissolvere i dubbi: *io* _sono_, oppure *essi* _sono_.


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Se c'è ambiguità, i pronomi aiutano a dissolvere i dubbi: *io* _sono_, oppure *essi* _sono_.


Aggiungo: specialmente al congiuntivo, p.e. voglio che *tu *stia bene, spero che* lei* venga con noi ...


----------



## e2-e4 X

Ciao, tutti,


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Aggiungo, per quel che serve, che neppure in russo — simile al tedesco per quanto riguarda la presenza di desinenze verbali — sente come obbligatorio l'uso del pronome personale soggetto.


Chiedo scusa, ma non è veramente così, l'uso del pronome personale soggetto è piuttosto considerato normale in russo, anche se ci siano moltissime eccezioni per questa regola... Ma è un bell'altro tema.

Infatti suppongo che l'obbligatorietà dell'uso dei pronomi personali poco dipenda dalla coniugazione dei verbi nella lingua. Il cinese classico non aveva alcune coniugazioni, ma tendeva ad omettere tutto ciò ch'è possibile omettere... Pare anche che nel russo obbligatorietà del loro uso non dipenda dal tempo verbale, nonostante che nel tempo presente c'è la coniugazione per le persone, ma nel passato non lo c'è. Alcuni dialetti italiani (come piemontese) possono usarle anche due nella stessa proposizione.

Cioè concordo con Viola chi ha detto che questo tratto della lingua italiana dev'essere una gioca della sua storia.

Scusatemi, per favore, per il mio italiano non buono.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Amici, vi ricordo che qui siamo in Solo Italiano e si discute quindi solo dell'italiano. Riferimenti e confronti con altre lingue non sono pertinenti, e da questo momento in poi verranno cancellati per non portare la discussione ulteriormente fuori tema.

Grazie per la vostra comprensione.


----------

